

Three-Parent Babies Possible ‘In Two Years’ According to UK Report - markcrazyhorse
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/three-parent-babies-possible-%E2%80%98-two-years%E2%80%99-according-uk-report

======
markcrazyhorse
And then there were two headed people.

